# Syfy is the first network to launch a skill for Amazon Echo



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Developed by Syfy Labs, the network's innovation center, and NBCUniversal Media Labs, the new skill will be like a talking DVD extra and wiki rolled into one, with behind-the-scenes previews, Easter eggs, schedule info and episode info for shows like 12 Monkeys, Hunters and the upcoming fourth installment of the Sharknado franchise.

An example: If you were to ask Alexa - the brain behind Amazon Echo, et al. - what happened on the most recent episode of 12 Monkeys, she'd give you a recap. She also has the answer to bigger burning questions, like what vegetarian zombies eat on Z Nation.

"We're excited to work with NBC Universal to bring the Syfy skill to our Alexa customers," said Rob Pulciani, Amazon Alexa Director. "Many of our customers are die-hard science-fiction fans, so we think they're going to love all this great content now available to them. They can find out when their favorite Syfy show is coming on, what happened last week or what's coming up, all in a convenient, simple way using just their voice."

http://mashable.com/2016/04/29/syfy-amazon-echo-alexa-skill/#XysVwQy7Mgq5


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool.  Hope they get more networks on with this!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I can't seem to get it to work. Is anybody else having better luck?

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

First you have to enable the skill.

Then, apparently, when you want to start asking about SyFy, you have to say, "Alexa, start SyFy."  Then she'll do nothing but answer SyFy questions until you tell her to stop.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> First you have to enable the skill.
> 
> Then, apparently, when you want to start asking about SyFy, you have to say, "Alexa, start SyFy." Then she'll do nothing but answer SyFy questions until you tell her to stop.
> 
> Betsy


Sounds like a 4 year old.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Sounds like a 4 year old.


Yeah, you have to tell her STOP or Pause. She kept asking "what else can I answer?"

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yeah, you have to tell her STOP or Pause. She kept asking "what else can I answer?"
> 
> Betsy


Well . . . if it does stop when you tell it to, maybe it's more like a 6 year old!


----------

